# Great Scott!



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

You know that feeling you get when an unannounced package arrives and it looks way too big? Excited, uneasy, and almost scared that maybe you poked the bear too hard. I had that feeling today when my 4 year came in holding a box as big as his torso just now. I sent @ScottyB a few connies for his ongoing Connie-quest. He said he'd reciprocate. In true Puff fashion I said it wasn't necessary and in true Puff fashion he didn't listen and stepped it up a notch. As I opened the box, my nostrils were invaded and my jaw dropped!








Some Uber-aged unicorn baccy, three sticks that are right in my wheelhouse, and possibly the most comfortable fixed blade I've ever held. 
Scott, you really did a number on me with this one. This was over the top. I appreciate this more than words can describe. Many thanks, my friend.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

That’s like getting slapped with 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> That's like getting slapped with 1.21 gigawatts!


That's precisely what it's like. Got hit by a delorean going 88!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Hope you didn’t damage the paint. Nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

You got drummed outta town!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Oooohhh that is a real deal knife too! Turn on your flash so we can see that bad boy!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

got hit so hard you cant even hold your hand steady for a picture. lol ....way to go Scott!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Tyson, I know you only very slightly "dabble" in pipes, so I figured I would send you some of the "good stuff" as a nudge - so toss out that tin of tutti fruity caramel-vanilla peach cobbler and smoke some real tobacco 
FWIW, the dates are conservative - the BS 759 is more like 20 yrs old.

You've smoked a gazillion cigars so I tried to find something you would like. I got them at my local shop, and got the same ones for myself, but haven't tried them yet.

As for the knife - one can never have too many, I hope you enjoy it. As my Grandpa used to say, "count your fingers when you're done".


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

ScottyB said:


> Tyson, I know you only very slightly "dabble" in pipes, so I figured I would send you some of the "good stuff" as a nudge - so toss out that tin of tutti fruity caramel-vanilla peach cobbler and smoke some real tobacco
> 
> FWIW, the dates are conservative - the BS 759 is more like 20 yrs old.
> 
> ...


The baccy smells delicious. I do only dabble in them, but I don't messy with the fruity stuff. Haven't found an aro that I liked, so I quit messing with them. My favs so far have been Dunhill Elizabethan, Viprati, and PS bullseye luxury flake.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Dang fine hit right there, knives and tobacco... heck yeah!


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Wow, Nicely done Scott!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Now that's a hit! WTG @ScottyB &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice hit @ScottyB
When it's cold out, nothing better than pipe tobacco for that quick 15 min.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Man that's 3 Great sticks, well aged mans pipe tobacco and a very nice fixed blade! @ScottyB you knocked it out of the park!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Great job @ScottyB

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

